# Professional kits...



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jun 24, 2006)

Okay this is to all the ladies who have a "professional" work make up kit...

I would LOVE to know what's in your kits and what you think is best for what etc etc etc... I know everybody's will be different but thats what I wanna know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I wanna know stuff like:

* How many brushes of each you have, and which ones are VITAL to have in a kit, which ones are "pointless"...

* Which skincare products are the best for different things, like cleansers, primers, illuminators etc etc, anything you can really think of to do with the skin... what do you have, are there any particular brands better than others?!

* What applicators and such you like to keep handy (like disposables etc)

* What "other" stuff do you take with you/have with you, like towels, headbands and other paraphernalia (sp?!)

* Anything else that people may not necessarily think about or forget to mention...

I don't need to know about colors or anything, as we all know about that kinda thing...

TIA ladies!!!


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 24, 2006)

BRUSHES: You can never have too many brushes. My mentors who are working artist here in LA have tons and tons of brushes. Honestly atleast over 200 and that is just from the two brush rolls I saw. The brushes I find I use all the time on a regular beauty shoot.

-Foundation Brush
-Angle Blush Brush
-Blush Brush
-Highlighter Brush
-Precise Crease Brush (Like 222)
-Large Crease Brush (Like 224)
-Pencil Brush
-Eye Brush
-Eyeliner Brush
-Angle liner Brush
-Lip Brush
-Large Powder Brush
-Bronzer Brush


SKIN CARE PRODUCTS

-Moisturizer
-Non-Alcohol Toner
-Sensitive Skin Face Cleanser
-Rose Water Spray


APPLICATORS

-Spones to apply moisturizer. (I apply foundation with a brush)
-DISPOSABLE MASCARA WANDS. (This is a must, if you (general) call yourself and MUA and this isn't in your kit, your disgusting yuck. PINK EYE is guaranteed to haunt your case). You's are just general not you necessarily.
-Lip brushes (If you are doing a large shoot)
-Tissues
-Face wipes


There is alot of stuff I have in my kit sooo yea too much to type out what I would think you need. It just all depends on what type of jobs you are going on.

BUt, if you plan to do anything in front of a camera even for brides, please use professional products. ESPECIALLY concerning FOUNDATION, CONCEALOR, AND POWDER. These three products are not negotiable.  Some brands I recommend:

-Makeup Forever
-RCMA
-Cinema Secrets
-Ben Nye (For powder and if you have to, foundation)
-William Tuttle (For African Americans)
-Giorgio Armani
-Kryolan Dermacolor (Concealor) The BEST! 

I could go on and on..but hopefully this helps you out. Peace.


----------



## martygreene (Jun 25, 2006)

You might want to check out these links- they are great resources for someone just starting out:
http://makeup.kjbennett.com/SimplyTheBest.htm
http://www.themakeupartist.com/portfolios/qa.php#40 (set kit)
http://www.themakeupartist.com/portfolios/qa.php#26 (full-ish kit)
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42937 (previous thread here)


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi Melanie,

Thank you for taking the time to email us at MAC Online. I am happy to help you!
First off, let me give you a breakdown of our codes (you may already know how it
works - but just in case):

If you have yellow or olive undertones, choose one of our NC or C shades, and if
your skin has rosy or red undertones, go with the NW category. So, from our NC
category, what I did when first starting my kit, was get NC15 and NC55 from our
liquid and concealer formulas. Then in the NW category, choose NW15 and an NW45,
in the liquid and concealers. That way you can mix a little together to get the
depth that you need!

Here are some must-haves for a professional makeup kit:

STUDIO MOISTURE FIX: a great moisturizer for any skin type and an excellent
primer for our concealer and foundations.

STUDIO TECH FOUNDATION: provides a natural, matte finish with medium-full
coverage. It feels weightless on the skin and it will allow you to create a
flawless canvas without looking heavily made-up. Studio Tech is also the ideal
foundation to use for photography. Studio Tech is broken down into NW shades
(neutral with red undertones) and NC shades (neutral with yellow undertones).

BLOT POWDER: provides excellent shine control without added colour or texture.
This silky pressed powder is excellent for setting foundations and for quick
touch-ups during the day. It feels weightless and it won't build-up on the
skin.

STUDIO FINISH CONCEALER SPF 15: a creamy concealer in a pot that is easy to
blend and provides amazing coverage.

MAC WIPES: these alcohol-free cleansing wipes are great for quick lipstick
changes, smudges or just an overall face cleaning.

The MAC Line is very extensive and we are always coming out with beautiful new
shades. However, here are some great basics to start with:

Eye Shadow:

BRULE (a creamy bone ivory)

PRINT (a deep grey/black)

HAUX (a soft rosy brown)

SHROOM (a shimmering tan champagne)

BRONZE (a shimmering bronze with copper sparkles)

SKETCH (a shimmering deep burgundy)

BLACK TIED (an intense black)

MALT (a matted beige pink)

CARBON (matte black)

CHILL (satin white) NYLON (an icy pale gold)

MELODY (a matte turquoise)

ELECTRIC EEL (a vivid blue)

SUSHI FLOWER (a bright coral pink)


Blush:

PRISM (a matte brownish/pink)

CUBIC (a soft pink)

DESERT ROSE (a soft reddish burgundy)

STYLE (a shimmering golden coral-peach)

TAN TONE (a neutral golden brown)

FRANKLY SCARLET (a vivid red)

FEVER (a deep rich plum red)

PINK SWOON (a bright pink)

PEACHES (a rich peach)


Basic Brushes and Tools:

#252 Large Shader Brush for all-over lid application of eye shadows

#239 Eye Shading Brush for detailed lid blending of eye shadows

#224 Tapered Blending Brush for contouring the crease

#266 Small Angle Brush for eye lining and filling in brows

#204 Lash Brush for separating lashes

#116 Blush Brush for applying powder blush

#150 Large Powder Brush for applying loose or pressed powder

#321 Lip Brush for applying lipsticks and gloss

#190 Foundation Brush for applying liquid, cream and powder foundations

#194 Concealer Brush for precise application of concealers

WEDGE SPONGES

FULL LASH CURLER

MAC PENCIL SHARPENER

MAC BRUSH CLEANSER

CLEAR BROW SET

Eye Liners:

SMOLDER (a smudgy rich black)

TEDDY (a smudgy rich bronzed brown)

COFFEE (a rich deep brown)

GREY UTILITY (a smudge proof grey)

FOXY LADY (a smudgy rustic red)

FASCINATING (white)


Lipsticks

TWIG (a brownish/pink)

MYSTIC (a neutral berry/red)

DEL RIO (a brownish/plum)

VERVE (a brownish/wine)

VIVA GLAM (a true matte red)

DUBONNET (a rich burgundy red)

COSMO (a soft pinkish/beige)

"O" (a reddish/plum with beautiful copper-gold shimmer)

BUBBLES (an icy white pink)

MYTH (a pale nude beige)

FILM NOIR (a deep black brown)

SO CHAUD (a rich red orange)

MEDIA (a deep currant)

COCONUTTY (a shimmery soft bronze brown)


Lipglass:

PRRR (a shimmering pink)

LUST (a glossy pinkish/brown)

SHOCK-O-LATE (a shiny deep chocolate brown)

DESIRE (a shiny sheer berry/wine)

CRYSTAL BEACH (a shimmery pale gold)

OH BABY (a sheer shimmery bronze)

FLORABUNDANCE (a pale nude peach pink)

CLEAR LIPGLASS (a high shine clear)


Lip Pencils:

SPICE (a warm pinkish brown)

CHESTNUT (a deep brown)

PLUM (a neutral plum)

MAHOGANY (a reddish/brown)

For a case, I recommend checking out MAC MAKEUP CASE 1.6. It is designed to
help organize and transport makeup products and supplies. The Case itself is 12
x 8.5 x 9. The three aluminum fold-out shelves are 10.5 x 7 x 1.5. The roomy
bottom compartment is 11 x 8 x 2.5. All measurements are in inches.

This makeup case has a comfortable, rigid plastic handle and comes with a
detachable shoulder strap and locking mechanism with key. It is made of the
same durable plastic as high-end suitcases, making it lightweight yet sturdy.

To view and purchase these products, visit us at:

www.maccosmetics.com

We hope you will continue to visit us at MAC Online. If we can be of further
assistance, please let us know.

Kindest regards,

Aimee
MAC Online
Makeup Artist

-------------------------------------------------

I got this from melb on Livejournal. You can find the post here: http://community.livejournal.com/mac...s/3100295.html


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jun 25, 2006)

I do primarily bridal work, so it will most likely be different from those who are working in larger markets. But I'll share anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I carry...

Brushes
213
208
266
217
222
224
219
212
252
242
Sephora round crease brush
small shader
angled shader
Kabuki brush
fan brush
"skunk" brush
116
129
190
150
168
194
and 316
I use them all...

Disposables;
lip gloss wands
mascara brushes
eyeliner 
spatulas
lip brushes (not great for precise applications, but I usually gives them to the wedding party with a little scoop of lipstick for touchups)
Powder puffs
wedge sponges
q-tips
tissues

6 well palette for mixing and scooping out creme and liquid products for application

Skin prep
mac prep and prime, eye contouring moisturizer (purist? I think is the brand name), Neutrogena Oil free mattifying moisturizer, lip treatment (arden), toner, Fix+

Other
towel, bobby pins, small brow shaping razor, tweezers, paper towels, plastic cups for sanatizing, and brush cleaner, sample containers for lipstick and powder, japonesque heated lash curler, eye makeup remover

Color;
3 15 pan eyeshadow palettes
2- 10 well lipstick palettes
1- 6 pan blush palette

Foundation and concealors
RCMA shinto palette (16 colors)
RCMA KO palette (16 colors) 
RCMA foundation thinner
Mac select coverup in Peach and Green
Variety of MAC small concealor pots
Light and dark shades of good ol' Dermablend (for covering tattoos and birthmarks, I can mix these with other colors to get a precise match)

I'm sure there are things I have left out, but those are things that I absolutely *need* to have.


----------



## TrusyMyEyes (Jun 25, 2006)

Great post BLuegrass you really broke it down.


----------



## giz2000 (Jun 26, 2006)

You might also want to carry:

contact lens wetting solution
Visine
Tylenol
safety pins
nail file
clear nail polish
breath mints

I have had a need to use each of these products on several occasions with frazzled brides...they really appreciated it!!


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

Add: two sided tape... or (ahem) "tit tape"... very very useful.
And if you can get your hands on them, alcoprep wipes from medical supply - they're like "wet ones" only medical grade isopropyl alcohol. Great for sanitizing/disinfecting/hand washing etc etc.


----------



## LisaR (Jul 4, 2006)

To add to the others above, I also keep:

MISC

Keihl's lip balm - softens even the most chapped lips!
breath mints
hand sanitizer - a must!
tweezers
small manicure kit w/ clear polish
tiny sewing kit - you never know when a button will be lost or a hem caught in a heel - your clients will love you for it!
two sided tape
moustache wax - keeps brows set & that stray hair in place
manicuring scissors 
visine
small bottle contact lens solution
mixing palette
eye lash curler
palette knives (2)
travel size hair spray
travel size kleenex
travel size make-up remover towelettes
blotting paper
asprin
pen or pencil w/ small notepad
small travel spray bottles of brush cleaner, 99% alcohol and fresh distilled water
make-up cape 
2 towels
headbands

DISPOSABLES (in addition to the above)

make up sponges
spatulaes
mascara wands
q-tips - pointed at one end/blunt at the other
shadow applicators - just a few
lipstick brushes with covers - I load these and give to bridesmaids for weddings.
lip gloss wands

BRUSHES

lg & small foundation
powder
bronzer
slanted blush (2)
crease, fluff and blender brushes
slanted liner brush
lip brush (2)
contouring brush (2)
smudge brush
I have tons of brushes. Some of which I've had for years. These are the "basics" I always use but there's always that one brush you use for _only this or only that_ I usually have those in the bottom of my kit - just in case

I sometimes carry 2 sets of brushes if I know I'll be working on several people. I clean w/ brush cleaner as I go. Brushes usually dry in minutes but I give them all extra spritz's with the alcohol to make sure there's no cross contamination. 

FOUNDATIONS

CinemaSecrets
Face Atelier
RCMA
GloMinerals
Eve Pearl concealer
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage

SKINCARE

I have a small plastic zippered bag in which I keep a gentle cleanser, an exfoliant (mostly for extremely chapped lips), a tiny spritz bottle of toner, and a moisturizer w/ no sunscreen)

As for color (shadows, blushes, lipsticks, glosses) there's an exhausting list of brands in my kit - far too many to list. But I've finally learned to keep the colors in my kit fairly simple and basic. Most people are fairly conservative and so, unless I know in advance that my client wants something a little "out there" or the occassion warrants a more avante garde look, I learn the yellow, orange and red frosts at home and stick with the basics. 

The motto with your kit should be "Be prepared for anything!" HTH


----------



## martygreene (Aug 19, 2006)

In my kit (roughly):
Temptu S/B
RCMA KO and Shinto palettes
Cinema Secrets palettes
FACE Atelier Ultra Foundation
Make Up For Ever F&B
Make Up For Ever concealing palettes
Temptu colorless powder
Temptu mineral powder
Temptu S/B concealer
Aloe vera gel
Philosophy Microdelivery Mini Peel Pads
Tarte stains
NARS blushes
NARS multiples
Camera Ready Cosmetics eyeliners
Make Up For Ever eyeshadows
NARS eyeshadows
NARS lipsticks
Revlon lipsticks (yes, revlon)
Make Up For Ever lipsticks
Smashbox lip products
Vincent Longo lip products
Loose cosmetic pigments (primaries, white, black)
244 Fluid
S/B mixing base
Kryolan aquacolor palettes
Bruise and Death wheels
IWATA spray-out jar
Sparmax SP-35 airbrush
Stainless steel palettes and spatulas
Alcone or Make Up For Ever sponges
Assorted brushes (2 full sets, plus extras of selected brushes)
Tweezers
Lash curlers
Cotton swabs
Brush cleaner
Lash glue
Disposable mascara wands
Visine
Stipple sponge
Hair clips
Nail polish remover pads
Comb
Small sprizter bottle of water
Pencil sharpener
Makeup remover
Eye makeup remover
Cotton rounds
Cellophane tape
Kleenex
Round powder puffs (velour)
Unscented moist towelettes
Isopropyl alcohol
Hand sanitizer gel
Clothing clips
Oil blotting papers
Straws

This is just a -sampling- of what is in my kit. The things I can think of off the top of my head. This is in no way a comprehensive list of everything in my kit.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TrusyMyEyes* 
_BUt, if you plan to do anything in front of a camera even for brides, please use professional products. ESPECIALLY concerning FOUNDATION, CONCEALOR, AND POWDER. These three products are not negotiable.  Some brands I recommend:

-Makeup Forever
-RCMA
-Cinema Secrets
-Ben Nye (For powder and if you have to, foundation)
* -William Tuttle (For African Americans)*
-Giorgio Armani
-Kryolan Dermacolor (Concealor) The BEST! 

I could go on and on..but hopefully this helps you out. Peace._

 
 I had to Google "William Tuttle" to find out that he's a groundbreaking MA, but by your post can I assume he has his own line of cosmetics?  Just wondering what of his you were recommending for African Americans...


----------



## LinzBelle (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybelline Great Lash Mascara!!!

Tuttles formulations of foundations for African Americans are unparalleled in the pro field.

Blue Tinted eye drops make eyes even brighter.


----------

